# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  ΠΡΟΒΟΛΕΙς ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΕ DIMMER;;

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα αγορια! Εχω 2 προβολεις φωτισμου οτυς κανονικους που ολοι βαζουμε για επιτηρηση 500watt 
τους χρησιμοποιω καμια φορα για κανενα πανηγυρι επειδη ασχολουμαι με ηχητικη καλυψη και στα χωρια δεν!! απο φως
τι θελω τωρα...Μηπως υπαρχει κατι που να μπορω να φτιαξω βαλω οπου να ρυθμιζει την ενταση του φωτος;; μαλλον κατι ετοιμο
ενα dimmer δλδ...εχετε τπτ στα υπ οψην; :Confused1:

----------


## kokoblue

Κατι τετοιο δλδ...

http://www.edy.gr/index.php/el/produ...uct/view/53/60

----------

